# Sex Appeal (for men) - what attracts ladies.



## C3P0 (Apr 10, 2006)

I was browsing through the internet, nothing better to do with my time I guess, and looked through wikipedia, and some random pages in yahoo search engines to acertain the following information.

-) Men with a good sex appeal have broad shoulders and narrow hips and appear a bit taller. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_appeal

-) The tone of a person's voice correlates to how successful they are with women. http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/3665246.stm

However the tone of voice may not necessarily translate to more attractive physical features, but it may be the confidence itself as reflected in the tone could be a determining factor of success.

Well, going to bed, that's enough time wasted on the net.

Please read through these articles and comment, I would like to hear what you have to think.


----------



## matt404 (Feb 8, 2006)

I have broad shoulders and narrow hips, but it hasn't helped me. . . :stu 
Maybe I have a really terrible voice :lol. 

I agree with those articles that there are some things that are pretty universally considered attractive. I think they're usually some indicator of health/fertility. Men with strong upper bodies tend to have the V-shape that is supposedly universally attractive. Not sure about the voice thing. They didn't mention anything about the pitches of the voices rated as attractive. I would think lower pitched male voices would be rated better than higher pitched ones, while the opposite would be true for females. Is voice-pitch related to testosterone production (as in, do men who produce more testosterone have lower voices)? That could explain why the more attractive voices were linked with males with more attractive physiques.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

even if you have a higher voice, if you talk in a loud, clear, confident manner i think it would be more appealing than a guy with a low voice who mumbles and stuff.

in my opinon, the way you present yourself has just as much to do with your sex appeal as your actual appearance. 

however, the single most attractive feature a man can have is nipple hair. i have fuzz surrounding my nipple and if i want to pick up a girl all i have to do is flash her and she'll be unable to resist.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

Scrub Ducky said:


> in my opinon, the way you present yourself has just as much to do with your sex appeal as your actual appearance.


That's funny, because they just showed the movie, Austin Powers, on TV and I was thinking this very idea. Austin Powers is kind of hideous physically, but the girls can't resist him! I know it's just a silly comedy, but there's some truth. Austin exudes confidence and is completely comfortable with himself in his social skills and sexual prowess. That's why he gets so much attention! However, I won't deny that looks play a role too, as evidenced by girls melting when a hot guy enters the room.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

C3P0 said:


> I was browsing through the internet, nothing better to do with my time I guess, and looked through wikipedia, and some random pages in yahoo search engines to acertain the following information.
> 
> -) Men with a good sex appeal have broad shoulders and narrow hips and appear a bit taller. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sex_appeal
> 
> ...


Maybe that's my problem, I have wide shoulders and wide hips. Waist is 37 inch and no I'm not fat. I have the tall thing going for me. But I've heard height is a disadvantage because you intimidate women. It's easier for a short guy to approach women. I've heard tall guys have to be smoother (work harder to break down barriers) because of their height, yet women say they like tall guys. FUnny.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

You know, it's funny: it seems like I have _the exact opposite_ of everything that contributes to sex appeal. I don't have the V-shape, I don't have a deep voice, I don't have healthy looking skin due to puffy undereye circles and acne scars. I'm not particularly tall or muscular. I certainly don't have the confidence. I'm not social. I'm not a "take charge" type of guy. I don't have a big square jaw. I have nothing it seems.


----------



## RMJS (Jun 9, 2005)

Scrub_Ducky said:


> however, the single most attractive feature a man can have is nipple hair. i have fuzz surrounding my nipple and if i want to pick up a girl all i have to do is flash her and she'll be unable to resist.


I don't know whether you're kidding around or serious. I always thought women hated that. I figured that's why a lot of men wax or shave their torso.


----------



## Ramoz (Feb 6, 2006)

Being tall as hell isn't much help either. I'm a good foot taller than most women. Probably taller than 99% of all women. Maybe it just becomes intimidating once you get to be so much taller. :lol


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

I have broad shoulders. I think bench pressing a lot in highschool did that. I don't know if my hips are narrow or not, I'm short 5'6-5/7, talk very softly and can mumble sometimes.

So, I'm about 1 for 5 or so. Yay.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Don't feel bad, Workman - I think that is all only partial to what makes us attractive.

It may also not be intelligence taht make us attractive completely, either. It could be our actions - a smirk, a smile, a certain expression, the way we do things, our thoughtfulness, etc.


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

I dunno what attracts girls.

I'm overweight and have a pretty ugly face, but I managed to get the girl of my dreams. I think there really is someone for everybody.

You have to remember that not everybody likes the same things. Some guys like small breasts, some guys like big breasts... Some girls like guys with six or eight packs, while some girls like their guys a little pudgy. No matter how you are, there's gotta be someone out there who would think you are attractive.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

whiteclouds said:


> Scrub Ducky said:
> 
> 
> > in my opinon, the way you present yourself has just as much to do with your sex appeal as your actual appearance.
> ...


yep. if i remember right, he didnt even need his mojo to attract all those chicks. and its hard when you dont have your mojo. there was a guy on my highschool basketball who reminds me of Mr. Powers. He wasn't that good looking (or a good player), but because he was so confident in himself and allways gave it his all because he thought he was great, he usually succeeded. He allways had a group of girls around him. Most all my teammates, both good looking and not so goodlooking, didnt have much trouble attracting girls as most either had a g/f or had one in the past. I think the only virgins on the team were me and this other guy because we were quiet and didnt have good social skills.



RMJS said:


> Scrub_Ducky said:
> 
> 
> > however, the single most attractive feature a man can have is nipple hair. i have fuzz surrounding my nipple and if i want to pick up a girl all i have to do is flash her and she'll be unable to resist.
> ...


Yeah, they hate it. I was just making fun of myself. :b


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

I know I'm expanding the topic a bit, but I feel that if we're going to do justice to the issue of attraction generally (not just sex appeal), we need to talk about more than just physical attributes. 

First we need to distinguish between whether we're talking about women's attraction in the short-term (one night stand, short-term boyfriend) vs. women's attraction to someone for a serious, committed, long-term relationship. Those are two very different things. 

Women's attraction over the long-term, their attraction to be in a romantic/sexual relationship with you (barring immaturity, psychological disturbance, etc.) is driven heavily by a evolutionarily anchored desire to find a stable, secure partner who has the emotional, psychological, and financial resources to support a relationship and a family.

p.s. - to forstall any misinterpretations: I don't mean just $. I also mean personality (sense of humor, kindness, etc.). And I'm not just talking from my own p.o.v., but from mate attraction research I've read, etc.


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

I was wondering what direction this thread was going to take. Instead of coming up with these theories, why not just ask a bunch of women what they find attractive?


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

pixiedust said:


> I was wondering what direction this thread was going to take. Instead of coming up with these theories, why not just ask a bunch of women what they find attractive?


I think you forgot what message board your on.  j/k.


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

There are lots of women on this board. :b I'm sure they'd give you their opinions.


----------



## Ramoz (Feb 6, 2006)

pixiedust said:


> I was wondering what direction this thread was going to take. Instead of coming up with these theories, why not just ask a bunch of women what they find attractive?


Because it's more entertaining coming up with things.


----------



## Mr_Twig (Apr 10, 2006)

millenniumman75 said:


> Don't feel bad, Workman - I think that is all only partial to what makes us attractive.
> 
> It may also not be intelligence taht make us attractive completely, either. It could be our actions - a smirk, a smile, a certain expression, the way we do things, our thoughtfulness, etc.


Thoughtfulness is attractive?? I guess that depends on what you look like when you're being thoughtful. Sure, all of that hippy-skippy stuff applies-if your appearance qualifies roughly as a human being. No one wants an ugly guy to like her. I certainly don't blame them.

Seriously, I'm such a mess, I even disgust myself...sometimes I feel like people like me shouldn't dare to even breathe the same air as my betters.


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

i agree with little zion. for me, as a woman, what i really want in a man is someone who can make me feel good about myself. Someone who i feel comfortable and safe with. somebody who understands my insecurities and even has a few of his own. Sure there's a part of me that's drawn to the good-looking, confident, self-motivated type, but do i for one second even consider wanting to have a relationship with them? no. i know that i could never be happy with him because i would always be comparing myself to him and would always find myself falling short. 

so, guys, dont worry about getting the unattainable miss perfect. find someone who's first and foremost a great friend, and then let things blossom from there.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

scairy said:


> I have the tall thing going for me. But I've heard height is a disadvantage because you intimidate women. It's easier for a short guy to approach women. I've heard tall guys have to be smoother (work harder to break down barriers) because of their height, yet women say they like tall guys. FUnny.


where have you heard these lies?


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

instil said:


> scairy said:
> 
> 
> > I have the tall thing going for me. But I've heard height is a disadvantage because you intimidate women. It's easier for a short guy to approach women. I've heard tall guys have to be smoother (work harder to break down barriers) because of their height, yet women say they like tall guys. FUnny.
> ...


Think about it. I'm massive with my height and weight to most women which I'm sure = a threat. What if he's a psycho or abusive? Not saying this is my excuse. I just lack the smooth talking and looks and money thing. Sure women say they like guys taller than them but at the same time a taller than average guy has to come off as safe and I'm sure we come off as more "scairy" to them. And again people bring up how I'm good at talking to ladies. yeah right. Why don't they stop assuming and ask the girls? I think I'll start making bets with them to shut them up. If I get the girls number they get money if I don't I get money. I decided I'm going to take some risks when I graduate in the business world. I will probably fail but I don't have a girl or family so being financially stable doesn't really matter; that's a plus I guess.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

well, im saying, what if you were 5'3....things would be tough for you. more girls like 'big' guys than really short guys. but i see your point though


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

instil said:


> well, im saying, what if you were 5'3....things would be tough for you. more girls like 'big' guys than really short guys. but i see your point though


I guess it's the extremes. I see where you're coming from. I'm saying that I'm more than a few inches taller than the average girl which comes across as intimidating.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

hit on tall girls. i happen to be attracted to smaller girls, say 5'6" and down. im 5'8 so im tall to them.

you need to find a tall girl who thinks average height guys are intimidated by her. it'll be perfect.


----------



## instil (Aug 19, 2005)

back to the topic, are any ladies gonna list some attractive traits


----------



## Lincolnradiocat (Dec 10, 2005)

*I have a question for the women here*

Do chicks dig chest hair or not? If not, I will continue shaving.


----------



## tewstroke (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: I have a question for the women here*



Lincolnradiocat said:


> Do chicks dig chest hair or not? If not, I will continue shaving.


It depends on the woman, what you all need to do is stop trying to make generalizations.


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

All women like different things in men just like all men like different things in women.

For example, lots of guys like girls with giant breasts, but that is a huge turn-off for me. Just depends on the person... Everyone is different.


----------



## VelvetElvis (Apr 29, 2006)

*Re: I have a question for the women here*



tewstroke said:


> Lincolnradiocat said:
> 
> 
> > Do chicks dig chest hair or not? If not, I will continue shaving.
> ...


Speaking as a newb, I have to agree, though it's difficult when society (via TV, etc.) tells us what is or is not attractive. This, by definition, makes these ideals true for many people.

As far as I know, I have no or at least very few physically attractive features, but I figure I'm at least a fairly likable guy with a decent number of friends and a couple close ones. There's still plenty to do with your life even if you never have that sort of relationship. Sorry if that's a bit downbeat, but I tried to make it optimistic.

P.S.-as far as I know, body hair is considered extremely unnatractive to women today (I should know) but back in the '70's it was "in", at least judging by guys like Burt Reynolds, who were always showing it off. So wait 20 years and see what opinons change. I'll probably be doing the same thing. opcorn


----------



## Mr_Twig (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: I have a question for the women here*



VelvetElvis said:


> tewstroke said:
> 
> 
> > Lincolnradiocat said:
> ...


You're probably right-but waiting two freakin' decades will probably warp me even further.

I appreciate the downbeat optimism, though. By the way, I detect another Coen Bros. fan (w/ Big Lebowski). Good show.


----------



## scairy (Sep 18, 2005)

*Re: I have a question for the women here*



Lincolnradiocat said:


> Do chicks dig chest hair or not? If not, I will continue shaving.


Body hair is out and probably will continue to be. Not to be mean to any of us but simply asking this proves that the real answer is not us.


----------

